# Help... sick cichlids! :(



## mkoe (Oct 5, 2013)

I have had my freshwater tank with seven cichlids for over two months. Before I had cichlids, I had two saltwater fish that lived for 9 years. My pump stopped working when I was on my honeymoon and my fish didn't survive.  I decided to start over but this time with a freshwater tank. I have seven cichlids in my 45 gallon tank. I have an API Filstar XP-M Canister Filter. This all started when I decided to add two more fish. I purchased two duboisi cichlids 3 ½ weeks ago bringing my total number of fish to 9. The two duboisi died two weeks and one day after I purchased them. Before they died I noticed a couple of my other cichlids acting weird. One of my cichlids was rubbing on all of the ornaments. Another one was starting to get covered with a fungus fuzz that was all over their body. Two other cichlids got white puffy lips that looks like a fungus type fuzz. It now has spread to four out of my seven cichlids. I went to my local pet smart and they suggested I try their API fungus cure. I started treatment on Thursday. Before I started treatment I took the carbon out of the filter. Day one I put 4 ½ packets into my tank and 48 hours later (today) I added another 4 ½ packets. I took pictures today to post and my cichlids still have the white puffy lips and fuzzy fungus on their body. The orange cichlid is covered in fuzz. The light blue cichlid only has white puffy lips and my second bright blue fish that is hiding has white puffy lips and fuzz covering his body. I can't get a picture of his body since he won't come out. Oh and my tank is GREEN because of the API fungus cure. I think my two duboisi that passed away brought something into my tank.

Please let me know what you think. I really care for my cichlids and don't want to lose any of them. My other question is how long should my fish go without carbon in their filter? I took it out for the treatment. Thank you!!!


----------



## mkoe (Oct 5, 2013)

I forgot to mention that all of my cichlids that are sick aren't eating much or anything at all.


----------



## haleyj (Aug 14, 2013)

Have you had your water tested? What are all your water parameters? Nitrates, ammonia, nitrites?


----------



## mkoe (Oct 5, 2013)

I had their water tested right after the two fish passed away. Their ph and nitrate levels were high so I did a 35-40% water change. I had their water tested on Wednesday when I purchased the API fungus cure and everything was normal except their nitrate level was still high.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What is normal and what is high? Are you testing yourself or is the pet shop doing the water tests for you?


----------



## mkoe (Oct 5, 2013)

Petsmart did both but wrote out the results. Ammonia .25, nitrite 10, nitrate 20, ph 7.5, alkalinity 120 chlorine 0. I know my nitrite is very high. Could it be because it use to be a salt water tank?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting the numbers.

Your tank is not completely cycled because you are showing readings for ammonia and nitrite. I suggest doing 25% water changes daily to reduce the ammonia and nitrite. You could also purchase a bottled bacteria product and use it according to the directions to help your tank cycle faster.

Did you use any decor or live rock from your saltwater tank in the new freshwater tank?


----------



## mkoe (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you! I just got done doing a water change and added back the carbon to their tank. I also have the bacteria to add to the tank which I did. My light blue cichlid looks a lot better today and almost all of the white fuzz from her mouth is gone. It just looks like two of them have it now.

I threw everything away from my saltwater tank. The only thing I kept was the tank.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

Do water changes as often as possible - not sure if 80% every day is OK - maybe someone can confirm this idea - but I have made the mistake of not wanting to shock the tank, and not clearing out nitrates and ammonia fast enough to save weakened fish, and i wouldn't want anyone else to make that mistake. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## mkoe (Oct 5, 2013)

My orange cichlid passed away  but all of the other fish are healthy now!  No more white puffy lips or fuzz all over them. I've been doing 25% water changes and will get my water tested soon. The 6 cichlids all seem to be doing well and are all healthy.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I highly recommend a test kit for yourself. API makes a decent liquid kit. Ideally, if the tank hasn't completed cycling and there are fish in the tank, you should be testing daily.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Get Seachem Stability and administer as if this a new tank. This will help to get more good bacteria into the tank.

Get Pimafix and administer as directed. Remember to increase water circulation by lowering level of the water so surface agitation increases. Or if you have a powerhead....use this also as Pimafix, though very safe, will cause fish to need more oxygen.

Pimafix has worked for me all the time.

Stop feeding for a day....


----------

